# Upgraded shocks for standard 335D suspension



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I have standard (non sport) suspension in our D. In general I happy with the ride EXCEPT for the underdamped shocks, especially in the rear. I'll guess the valving was designed for earlier versions of the RFT's but I can't believe they intentionally set it up to be more Buick than BMW like. With the goal of maintaining the RFTs, is there anyone with experience with just upgrading the shocks. I have no idea if the shocks on a d are different than an i. Would just changing the rears be a mistake?

Thanks


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Initially I replaced the OEM dampers with Bilstein B6 on all four corners. That did the trick for my non-sports D to solve the type of issues you described. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Initially I replaced the OEM dampers with Bilstein B6 on all four corners. That did the trick for my non-sports D to solve the type of issues you described.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Did you maintain the RFTs with that setup?

Thanks


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

KeithS said:


> Did you maintain the RFTs with that setup?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I did. I even bought Blizzak LM-25 RFT for my winters. I thought the RFTs and the Bilsteins were a pretty good match.

Of course, since then I have totally redone my suspension to try to turn it into an M3 (hehe) and I now run Michelin PSS.

But at that time, until I got the mod fever, I had intended to run the RFTs until all the tread was gone.

The RFTs and Bilsteins were fine for curing the wallowing problem and speed bump woes. I even took them to the track one day. I have since sold my Bilsteins to another D owner. I think he has been similarly pleased with what they did for his stock D.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Now at 32K miles I have been holding off, but this sounds like it will be my very first mod!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I added Koni FSD's on my 20011 335d Non sport and the car handles superbly . Tire rack should hv 20% discount right now go for it .I don't regret this is my second set in 10 yrs. First one on an 02 MCS and car still running FSD since 80k now 160k with new owner

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## OILPowered (Jun 16, 2012)

I have Happy335dOwner's Bilstein B6 HDs on my base 'd. (He now has a fully upgraded M3 suspension on his , as he said above) IMO, a perfect remedy for the underdamped, mushy stock shocks. Much improved road feel, surprisingly less body roll and no more wallowy rebounds over extended bumps. It's what the base suspension should have been from the factory. I still have my stock wheels and Contis. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

It sounds as the B6 is exactly what I want. Of course shouldn't need to be changing shocks on a 2 year old car. 

I had a bad experience with Koni FSD's so not sure I would used them again. While they were fine on my 328i, on our 540 the front pair was completely shot in 12K miles. While Koni never gave me an explaination, they did replace them under warranty with yellow adjustables which have been fine.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nothing is garanteed in life although u had previous issue koni cam to bat for you so there a positive feedback therefore happy customer. Wether you decide one for another that's your choice but regardless good luck in choosing what suits your needs amigo D

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Btw the reason I opted again for FSD was the suprrb ride I got out of my 02 MCS for many years and u know something it rode with the OEM stock performance springs . The OEM 335d schocks were not at par for the roads here in Puerto Rico

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------

